# [Libvirt/KVM/QEMU] libvirtd initialization failed (Resolu)

## tuxdream

Bonjour à tous !

Suite à l'acquistion de mon nouveau serveur, je tente d'installer la suite "libvirt/KVM/QEMU". Malheureusement, cela ne se passe comme d'habitude :

```
/etc/init.d/libvirtd start

 * Starting libvirtd ...

/usr/sbin/libvirtd: initialization failed

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/libvirtd'                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: libvirtd failed to start

```

Le message d'erreur n'étant pas très explicite, je consulte les logs (/var/log/message, /var/log/libvirt/*) mais ils ne sont pas plus bavard, même en modifiant le niveau des log (log_level = 1 dans /etc/libvirt/libvirtd.conf). Y a t-il un moyen d'avoir plus d'information dans les log (via QEMU, ...) ? Sans cela, je ne vois pas comment je peux identifier le problème.

Pour information, la configuration de mon noyau (3.2.1-gentoo-r2) :

```

| [*] Networking support  --->

|       | --- Networking support

|       |       Networking options  --->

|       |        | <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

|     Device Drivers  --->

|       | [*] Network device support  --->

|       |        | --- Network device support

|       |        | -*-   Network core driver support

|       |        | <*>     Universal TUN/TAP device driver support 

|

| [*] Virtualization  --->

|      | --- Virtualization

|      | <*>   Kernel-based Virtual Machine (KVM) support

|      | <*>     KVM for Intel processors support (NEW)

|      | < >     KVM for AMD processors support

```

Fichier de configuration de libvirtd :

```

unix_sock_group = "kvm"

log_level = 1

```

Configuration :

 * 2 cartes réseau : eth0 pour le système, eth1 montée dans un bridge (br1) dédié aux VM

 * Pentium G840 avec le support VT-x

 * Carte mère Asus P8Z68-M avec virtualisation activée au niveau du BIOSLast edited by tuxdream on Sat Feb 04, 2012 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxdream

J'ai poursuivi mes recherches avec le USE flag debug mais sans résultat. Par contre, avec strace :

```

...

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr_FR.UTF-8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr_FR.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr_FR/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr.UTF-8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/locale/fr/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

write(2, "libvirtd: initialization failed\n", 32libvirtd: initialization failed

) = 32

...

```

Voila de quoi commencer mes recherches.

----------

## tuxdream

L'origine du problème était l'absence de "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" dans le fichier "/etc/locale.gen". Par conséquent, QEMU-KVM et libvirt ne pouvaient être correctement compilé. Je suis tout de même suppris que la compilation est aboutie sans echec (simplement des warning).

----------

## Bapt

Encore un truc a rajouter dans la longue liste des choses prouvant qu'il faut rester le plus loin possible de libvirtd et que ce dernier est vraiment merdique.

AHAHAHA ne pas démarrer parce qu'une locale n'est pas présente c'est trop fort, je n'avais jamais vue ça  :Smile: 

Tu peux le remonter un rapport de bug, parce que si une locale spécifiée par le user est absente il devrait automatiquement basculer sur la locale "C" ou quelque chose comme ça  :Smile: 

----------

## expressionlibre

 *tuxdream wrote:*   

>  L'origine du problème était l'absence de "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" dans le fichier "/etc/locale.gen" 

 

Merci ! Tu me sauves !

J'étais sur le point d'installer ubuntu faute d'arriver à lancer libvirtd   :Mad: 

Chez moi une mise à jour avait fait sauter la locale, suite à un dispatch-conf fait à la va-vite et voilà le Pc du boulot tout cassé

et les collègues ubuntutiens qui se marraient...

(désolé de déterrer le post mais j'ai pas pu résister, une semaine que je galère avec libvirt)

----------

